# Nodak Outdoors Trap Team Season Results



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Nodak Outdoors team placed first in our league division, and took first in the team shootoff tourney as well. And Qwack took the divisions "Top Gun" honors, with a 242/250. :bowdown:

It was a fun summer for the team to say the least, and I can say it'll be a yearly tradition for sure. Next year I'm thinking a skeet team is in order too. 

Thanks again guys for a great summer, and I look forward to next year!









From left to right:

MRN, gandergrinder, Qwack, duxnbux, Decoyer, Maverick, and myself (muskat not in picture)


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Definitely a fun time guys. I am looking forward to next summer already. Now I just hope it helps out with the shooting this fall.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I had a lot of fun this summer, thanks to Husted for getting the team together and getting everything set up at the Shooting Park. Also thanks to the Trap Shooting veterans on our team for all the tips and consistent shooting throughout the summer.

It is always nice to bring home some hardware too!!

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Tell you the truth we had enough points to win the league above us!
But man we had some good time out there this summer!As long as I'm here in ND I'll be there!It was a priveledge to be on a team with all those grrrreat guys! I hope to share a field with all of you!!

Mav....


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for winning for me guys!!! Good job!

Sorry for missing the shoot-off - unfortunately I had a death in the family so I had to go up to Canada real quick (it was only an illness when I left....). Regardless I couldn't have helped you do any better. You guys have good reason to be proud.

Next year Skeet?

M.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Did you say Skeet?????
Well of course im IN!!!!


----------

